# [mod_rewrite] Zugriff auf eine Datei und ein Ordner reduzieren



## DexXxtrin (18. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Wie bereits in einem anderen Thema erwähnt, bin ich aktuell an einer Homepage.
Nun möchte ich erstmal die Links "schön" machen.
Dazu habe ich eine Rewrite geschrieben, welches mir die URL der Form beispiel.com/seite/unterseite intern auf beispiel.com/index.php?var1=seite&var2=unterseite umschreibt:

```
RewriteRule ^(\w*)[\/]?(\w*)[\/]?$ /index.php?var1=$1&var2=$2
```
Das Funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar (wahrscheinlich würde es aber auch schöner gehen...).
Allerdings möchte ich zusätzlich alle anderen aufrufe verbieten.

Es soll nur möglich sein die seite über die drei Varianten:
 - beispiel.com
 - beispiel.com/irgendwas
 - beispiel.com/irgend/was
aufzurufen.

Wie kann ich das realisieren?
Ich hab es auch nicht geschafft, den direkten Aufruf der index.php zu sperren, da dann das Rewrite auch nicht mehr funktioniert hat.


----------

